# Thoughts on Aa8000 al conductors near salt air



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently laid out a couple 3" runs where concrete was replaced. One is future and the other a 200 amp covering 3 apartments and store. They recently had the splices on the old al ser burn out at the poa. I proposed 250 mcm al xlpe. I'm just having second thoughts such as the conduit filling up with salt water during flooding season.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I recently laid out a couple 3" runs where concrete was replaced. One is future and the other a 200 amp covering 3 apartments and store. They recently had the splices on the old al ser burn out at the poa. I proposed 250 mcm al xlpe. I'm just having second thoughts such as the conduit filling up with salt water during flooding season.
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Salt water will do a job on anything.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I plan on sealing conduit at pole with great stuff but what if always lingers. I have a trough I installed 4 years ago that completely rotted out. The owner is trying to get me to replace it free of charge. I kindly told him I cannot be responsible for the manufacturer using cheap or poor quality steel. I painted all my penetrations as a preventive measure. This would be a billable job.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am glad i do not have to deal with salt! To be honest i do not think going with copper would be any better when it comes to salt. It may not corrode as fast if damaged but will corrode regardless. As far as conduit can you use PVC instead of steel?


----------

